# Hilfe! Burnout Paradise ruckelt!



## AnacotiX (13. August 2009)

Hi Leute

Ich habe mir heute das Spiel Burnout Paradise gekauft.
Natürlich habe ich es sofort installiert als ich Zuhause war und angefangen zu spilen. Doch nach ca. 1 Minute beginnt der Sound zu ruckel dh. er stoppt und geht weiter im Sekundentakt. Kurz darauf beginnt das auch mit dem Bild...

Kann mir jemand sagen woher das kommt und ob ich es beheben kann?

Ich bin neu aber ich glaube, wenn man bei der Registrierung seine Systeminfos angegeben hat kann die jeder einsehen. Wenn nich bitte kontaktieren dann liefere ich die Daten noch nach.

In Hoffnung auf baldige Antwort^^

AnacotiX

P.S. Ich hoffe doch schwer, dass ich keine Regeln verletzt habe.


----------



## msix38 (13. August 2009)

Ein paar Systeminformationen wären ganz hilfreich.


----------



## AnacotiX (13. August 2009)

Kein Problem 

Hier:

Prozessor
    Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 

Mainboard
    AsusTek P5B 

Arbeitsspeicher
    DDR2 2048 MBytes 

Festplatte(n)
    500 GB 

Grafikkarte
    NIVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT 

BetriebssystemEintrag ändern
    Windows Vista x32


----------



## N1lle (13. August 2009)

Denke liegt an der Grafikkarte


----------



## AnacotiX (13. August 2009)

Ok vieln Dank


----------



## msix38 (13. August 2009)

Burnout Paradise (PC): Grafikvergleich und Systemvoraussetzungen


----------

